# Clinton river.



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey guys.. I was thinking about driving out to the Clinton river to do a little fishing there for my first time. Problem is I don't have the first clue where to get started out there.. I don't know where I can go to park out there or anything, I was thinking of headed towards the Utica area but will go whatever direction you guys point me. Also what bait shops are in the area ?


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

You could go to yates cider mill (I would just use google maps to find the best way from where you are coming) and park and fish, most everyone does. I would get your bait from around your house, because there isn't much around, especially if you're not familiar with the area. There is a Gander mtn at hall rd and schoenerr that sometimes has spawn and waxies. I have a question for you, why would you want to come down and fish the Mighty clinton instead of all those west side rivers up by you in clare????? You're more than welcome on the river, just curious thats all. 

Good luck!


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

Went 2/2. Both released. Here are the videos.


----------



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

Lol that's just where one of the properties up north is I just haven't changed it.. I'm actually in melvindale.


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

Great videos. Real heart pumpers.


----------



## Tasmanocoenis (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks, All of you guys.

I have been in Southeast Michigan for 13 years. I found that Steelheads come in the river, when crocuses bloom and they go away when tulips bloom. Today, crocuses bloom without tulips. I went 0/1.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

1-3 yesterday. There are fish in the river year round.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

Maverick1 said:


> 1-3 yesterday. There are fish in the river year round.


>Maverick1, Thanks for the feedback. I heard that some steeheads remain in the river even until June.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

There were still fish on gravel last year in May. They'll be there in June by the cold water outlets.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

Maverick1 said:


> There were still fish on gravel last year in May. They'll be there in June by the cold water outlets.


> I'm wondering if such a steelhead remaining in the river until June could evolve into a resident rainbow trout. The video below was caught and released on March 17.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have caught steelhead throughout the year in the UP rivers which are much cooler than some of the LP rivers. They by no means are resident fish and have no problem swimming for miles in a 24 hour period of time to get back to the lake. Some of the smaller steelhead will stay in a river system throughout the summer and they can be difficult at best to catch. I have also caught Chinook Salmon in river systems in May June July and August. To say the least it is fun to catch a 10 pound king fresh run on 4 lb test tossing a spinner in July.


----------

